#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  List of Motivational Newsletters

## harshanas

Hey Hub.lk Members, 

Here are some motivational newsletters you should follow to make your day better.

*1. Brian Tracy's Newsletter
*
Brian Tracy is the Chairman and CEO of Brian Tracy International which is a company specializing in the training and development of individuals and organizations. His goal is to help you achieve your personal and business goals faster and easier than you ever imagined. 

*Click Here for the newsletter
*
*2. Thomas Frank's Newsletter
*
Thomas Frank is the creator and author of College Info Geek which is a website mostly focused on productivity hacks, study tips and Student life.

*Click Here for the newsletter*

*3. Tim Ferriss Newsletter*

Tim Ferriss is one of Fast Companys Most Innovative Business People.  He is an early-stage technology investor/advisor for Uber, Facebook, Shopify, Duolingo, Alibaba, and many other companies. Also he is the author of five #1 _New York Times_ and _Wall Street Journal_ bestselling books.

*Click Here for the newsletter
*
*4. Gary Vaynerchuck's Newsletter*

Gary Vaynerchuk is a serial entrepreneur and the CEO and co-founder of Vayner X and Vayner Media, a full-service digital agency servicing Fortune 500 clients across the companys 4 locations.

*Click Here for the newsletter*

*5. Jump.lk*

Jump.lk is a Sri Lankan website which mostly focus on Startups, Money independence, life style, business. This is a highly recommended newsletter.

*Click Here for the newsletter*

----------


## Beacon

> Hey Hub.lk Members, 
> 
> Here are some motivational newsletters you should follow to make your day better.
> 
> *1. Brian Tracy's Newsletter
> *
> Brian Tracy is the Chairman and CEO of Brian Tracy International which is a company specializing in the training and development of individuals and organizations. His goal is to help you achieve your personal and business goals faster and easier than you ever imagined. 
> 
> *Click Here for the newsletter
> ...


Superb list @harshana,

I do optin Robin Sharma daily mastery , Tony Robbins Podcasts and John Maxwell leadership mentoring session (premium) to improve my positivism, enthusiasm and leadership skills!

----------


## harshanas

> Superb list @harshana,
> 
> I do optin Robin Sharma daily mastery , Tony Robbins Podcasts and John Maxwell leadership mentoring session (premium) to improve my positivism, enthusiasm and leadership skills!


I'm going to add those into my list now. Thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey Hub.lk Members, 
> 
> Here are some motivational newsletters you should follow to make your day better.
> 
> *1. Brian Tracy's Newsletter
> *
> Brian Tracy is the Chairman and CEO of Brian Tracy International which is a company specializing in the training and development of individuals and organizations. His goal is to help you achieve your personal and business goals faster and easier than you ever imagined. 
> 
> *Click Here for the newsletter
> ...


Thank you for sharing this wonderful list
I am following Jay Shetty to improve my wisdom ,positivism and to keep myself motivated.
Jay shetty is a award winning host ,story teller and viral content creator who lived 3 years of his young life as a monk [18 to 21]
His aim is making wisdom go viral.
His videos are so inspiring and motivational

----------

